#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang Jims Place Chulia Street

## dirtydog

Time to catch up with Penang  :Smile:  Jim's Place is about halfway down Chulia Street next door to Malibu Cafe, this is like the main back packers area in George Town, lots of cheap guesthouses and small hotels round here like  Swiss house and Banana Guesthouse, anyway it's a small bar and restaurant, mainly does breakfast and snacks, although speaking to Jim I feel pretty sure he would probably cook you whatever you wanted as he is a very easy going and gregarious person, well as long as he isn't short staffed that is.

He does have one room for rent, can't remember how much that was, but basically if you are renting it you get free run to use all the bar and kitchen facilities which can't be bad.

Jim also is a visa agent for getting those Thai visas from the consulate in Penang, as he goes there most days he knows what paper work you will need for your different type of visas, also what the latest rulings are and what the consulate is and is not allowing anymore, ie the latest new one is 3 Thai tourist visas issued back to back and then Penang will not issue a 4th so you need to go to a different country for your next one.

The bar stays open till around 11pm and has the usual beer selection on sale. 

*Penang Visa Run Page*



Inside the cafe, he has a computer where I was sitting and he let me use it for free  :Smile:  probably he won't do that anymore as I used a good few hours of his internet time.



The cigarette packet is to give you an idea of how big the cup of coffee really is, yep it was massive.



For a change I had baked beans on toast for breakfast, I can't actually remember ever eating anything other than baked beans on toast for breakfast in Malaysia, some habits are hard to break  :Smile: 



431 Chulia Street
10200
Penang
Telephone: +6016 6536963
+6017 4460644

Jim's Website

*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

*Guests you need to be a member to view videos on this board.*

----------


## DrB0b

Jims place is reasonable, it's not like there's a lot of competition on that shithole street anyway, what with the stench of backpacker BO at one end and the worlds ugliest ladyboys at the other. Jim's a weird looking dude, mind you, with that hair and skin color he reminded me of an old black and white negative. He's by far the best choice IMO for getting you visas though, that is if you're the kind of shelf-stacking, tefl-teaching, on-the-lam layabout who needs to get a 60 dayer from Malaysia in the first place (I was there for the culture, ok?, fekked if I could find any though).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Lord Jim...

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ 55555 That must be an older snap? I met up with him in 2005 when I was in Penang and he'd lost that fedora. (See DD's Malibu Cafe thread; I just asked about Lord Jim there, and I'm too lazy to delete it. I swear he knows or gets to know almost every whitey that crosses into Penang. I think he still goes to Haadrin and Samui on occasion.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That must be an older snap?


February 2006.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ Guess he retrieved it and beat it out? It does look battle weary.

----------

